# Free Twitter Tool Automates Your Tweets



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is a link to a page that gives you a free tool that tweets on autopilot for you.

Twitter Buzz

I don't know if there are other or better services, but someone can post if they know of any.

I haven't tried it yet, I'm just getting used to my new Twitter Account (OneCustomShirt).

Dennis Graves


----------



## Logos4Polos (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Dennis,

There are many other free services that you could use.

We currently use Welcome to HootSuite - The Professional Twitter Client and find it very good for our needs.

If you need anymore info then please feel free to get in touch!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend automating your Twitter posts. 

Generally speaking, people want to follow and connect with "people" on Twitter, not automated bots.

It makes it much harder to connect and conversate with your customers (and potential customers) if they are only reading automated posts you setup. 

Here's a couple good articles about it:

Exploring The Oxymoron of Automated Social Media | bkmacdaddy designs

Making time for social media


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I was just going to say what Rodney said. A lot of people do not care for automated Tweets and will unfollow people who consistently send them. Twitter is about making contacts with people who are there in real time. If you're just blasting people with information and have no interest in making connections, you may not be very successful.


----------



## Logos4Polos (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahh yes...may I just say that we pretty much never automate tweets, Hootsuite is an all round good twitter tool!


----------

